

Go Paperless - ekramjan
http://prolifictimes.com/2013/02/26/digitize-your-mail/
one of the Newest startups to hit SF !
======
krapp
I don't understand.

I don't understand how giving a company access to all of your mail, permission
to open and scan it, and to create their own database with it as they see fit,
is somehow an optimization against a walk to the mailbox and then tossing the
extra envelopes into the bin.

As if they're not going to send their own advertising to you anyway (they will
eventually, now that they can sort through your mail to know just how to
target you), or just sell your data (which of course they can because they now
have complete access to it, to say nothing of the ability to decide what you
get to see and what you don't.)

There are locks on mailboxes and laws against reading other people's mail for
a good reason.

------
shanecleveland
Making key copies from a picture ... that sounds like a business.

~~~
krapp
for certain values of "business" sure...

